# Columbia, South Carolina



## MDowdey

Not as good as marks, but here we go...


From a building downtown





The State House Grounds




Main Street




Congaree River




Downtown skyline




The Train tracks...




Thats it, yall come back!!

md


----------



## vonnagy

Directions, Mister!

warning citation from the photo location police :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

Actually, Matt...that first one is very compelling.  It looks like something from a 50's movie set, like "The Day The Earth Stood Still" or something.  I really like it.     

I also like the second one...a tad dark on my monitor, but still nicely composed.


----------



## MDowdey

Yeah they came out dark in processing...stupid scanner...go to hell!!

anyway, go southeast(in america) until you smell fish, turn right, then head to the river, your in columbia....


----------



## terri

If you go TOO far south, then you'll be in Savannah!  At that point, you may as well turn round and come on up to Atlanta to see me.


----------



## MDowdey

terri said:
			
		

> If you go TOO far south, then you'll be in Savannah!  At that point, you may as well turn round and come on up to Atlanta to see me.



Anytime Terri, anytime..


md


----------



## hobbes28

I already posted this one in another thread but this is where it's from.

This is our skyline.






Same directions from MD apply.  This park is where the fish smell is coming from.


----------



## hobbes28

Here are a few more from our wonderful capitol.

This is a night view of our skyline.






This is the street at night in front of our state house.  I can't seem to get a good picture of it so I moved down a little.






This was some crazy person who was sitting in the middle of traffic taking pictures in the middle of the night.  Wait....Oh, nevermind.  That's just Matt.


----------



## hobbes28

One more of that crazy person.  It's kind of shaky but it came out pretty interesting.  It was a two second shot without a tripod (maybe he wasn't the crazy one) and the flash fired right when a truck was beside him.


----------



## tsoroanoke

I'll be in Columbia tomorrow through Thursday mid-day.  Any suggestions on unique places/things to shoot - day or night?


----------



## MDowdey

tsoroanoke said:
			
		

> I'll be in Columbia tomorrow through Thursday mid-day.  Any suggestions on unique places/things to shoot - day or night?



id either go downtown or to the zoo.  

md


----------

